# Easy Stuffed Peppers



## Termy (Aug 19, 2021)

Stuff cubanella pepper with hot Italian sausage. Cook in medium salsa. 

Time in oven ? Until you figure the sausage is done, the peppers will take care of themselves. 

I do know how to do it the regular way, with the meat/rice mix and canned tomatoes. 

But this is only three ingredients. Note when stuffing the cubanellas to get the sausage all the way to the end. It will shrink anyway but more is better. 

T


----------



## IrishLady (Oct 15, 2021)

*Advice*

Do you put any other ingredient?


----------



## dragnlaw (Oct 15, 2021)

Pretty much what I do!  Cubanella or Poblano (my favourite) is stuffed with sausage that I've already fried up. Then I pour the sauce in and around and bake. 

Sometimes I add cooked rice, either mixed with the sausage or just with the sauce.  Again, sometimes I sprinkle with a good coating of cheese on top as well.  

Pretty much whatever I feel like at the time.  But I almost always cook the sausage ahead, I feel the pepper doesn't break down so much, I like a firmer pepper not gone to mush from the baking.

Hello* IrishLady*, Welcome to DC!


----------

